# How did you meet your other half (gf, bf, wife, husband, true love etc)?



## Giaguara (Apr 10, 2005)

Not inspired by the Wal-Mart thread but ...

how did you meet your other half? Girlfriend, boyfriend, wife, husband, significant other, the True Love, or what ever you have?  ::angel:: 

Ok, I know there are a few love related topics here, but I think none with this..


----------



## Qion (Apr 10, 2005)

I met my first love in Michigan, while I was staying at a Christian camp near Lancing. She was so incredibly perfect for me.... we met at the alter and it seemed that God Himself connected us. It was one of the hardest things that I have ever done to leave her to go back to this God-forsaken town of Fort Wayne.... I wept for weeks. Maybe some day we will connect again. (Sorry for making this too emotional or religious lol)


----------



## RacerX (Apr 10, 2005)

Well, my first wife I met my sophomore year in high school. She was the head track coach and a PE instructor. We were close friends until my senior year... when we became more than friends.



I met my current wife online. I wasn't having much luck meeting women the normal ways. I don't like bars and clubs, so meeting people at bars and clubs meant that we would already be at odds.

I tried one online dating service, came across a description that sounded like the type of person I would have a lot in common with, had a first date and we've been together ever since.

I don't think these things work out on the first try for most people, my wife had already been on 5 _first dates_ before she met me.


----------



## mdnky (Apr 11, 2005)

Meet my first love at the Fire Department (er...Ambulance Department might be a better description) I was a member of.  I had just gotten back from Lexington, KY (hour drive away) on a personal supply run for myself and a few other members to Galls.  She was new and going through orientation.  The lady giving the orientation asked me to finish up when the unit got called on a run, as the girl only had 10 minutes remaining and right after she had to pickup her 2yr old daughter, so she couldn't go on the run.

A few nights later we were on the same shift together.  Wound up talking about any and everything...did that for the next two weeks (I ran a lot and we wound up running together a few times during that time).  We spent most nights talking in the bay until morning shift came in.  Somehow one night we wound up making out, then decided to go out the next evening.  Dated for about 2 years, until she broke it off.

-----

Meet the second one twice...kind of.  The first time I talked to her I had just graduated HS and was a week shy of 18 (just before the first love).  I was on AOL chatting when she IMd me.  She saw my profile and that we lived in the same 'small town', and that I was on the FD.  Wound up IMing for a month about insignificant things, then lost touch.  I was a little cautious as she was only 15.  

Fast forward 3 years...me and a buddy were returning from a evening run on the Ambulance and stopped at the local mini-mart.  As I go to pay for my snack-food and pop, the cashier gives me a really weird look and keeps staring at my work shirt which had my first initial and last name embroidered on it.  She finally asks if my name is Mike, and I said yes...trying to figure out where I knew her from.  To make a long story short, it was the IM girl...we wound up becoming friends and chatting when I came in to get stuff.  One night (mid-week) I invited her to a late-night dinner, I had just got off a shift and she hadn't eaten yet.  Dinner was nice, so we made a date for that Friday and went to a nice restaurant and a club afterwards.  Lasted for about 8 months...until I broke it off.  Still wonder about that one, almost three years later.


----------



## Timmargh (Apr 11, 2005)

Well ... I met the missus at work - she was in admin and I was in IT. Whenever I was near or at her desk sorting out a (Windows related!) problem she'd chat, mess around and generally play me up - I'm wheelchair bound and while most of the other people in the office didn't know quite how to treat me and were mostly patronising, she was a breath of fresh air, treating me exactly as she did anyone else.

A few years later I got retired off (medically) and she gave me her number on my leaving day. About two months later I realised that I actually missed her ... so I plucked up the courage gave her a call - it turned out that she'd split up with her boyfriend about 6 months earlier but hadn't told anyone at work because the office was full of gossips. We talked on the 'phone for a week or so before arranging a date.

Six years later we're still together, living in a bungalow with one dependant.


----------



## padishahemperor (Apr 11, 2005)

One night in 98 while I still drank booze, I went for the first time into a Chat Room. I'd never done it before. I started talking to someone, couldn't remember much the next day when the phone rang. We chatted for 8 hours and about 4 hours everyday for a month, then I took one hell of a risk.  I sold everything, wound up my business and moved from the southeast of the UK to the northeast, met my loved one for the first time and moved in! (Completely out of character for me!)

We then got a place together and have been in a great, giving, loving relationship ever since. I really believe the Divine guided us together and I give thanks and praises everyday for a miracle with my only and first true love. I was guided from misery and despair into something wonderful. A real life miracle.


----------



## ora (Apr 11, 2005)

Well..... am lacking another half at the moment (does that make me a half-brain?  ), but the last relationship i was in (lasted about 2 years), i actually don't know how we met! I thought we met at my place when she came over with her brother, but according to her we met at a party about 5 months before. It was a long on-running joke between us, and she would never tell me the details of what happened. 

You others, some lovely stories, and surprising to see a bunch of successful online meetings. Padishahemperor, you are a bold man, a big risk, but I'm very glad to here it worked out. Timmargh, very sweet dependent, if a little less human than i was expecting .

So Gia, you haven't actually answered your own question, though most of us probably know of your man, i for one would like to hear how you met.


----------



## Gig' (Apr 11, 2005)

Met my first wife, and mother to my children, selling records (vinyl ones) a friend of mine was goin' out with a girlfriend of hers and managed to have her give me a hand one saturday morning and that was the beginning of it. We ended the relationship after 10 years. But saw her and my boys last week in Scotland and the differences/views that put us apart are long gone. 

I met my second wife when she visited a flat I was moving out from. She  happened to be living in the area for a couple of month and I took the opportunity to show her the "whereabouts" of Geneva.  Unfortunately we split 6 month ago and after 9 years eventhough it's hard to swallow I realise how difficult it is sometimes to be understood. 

Padisha I'm sincerely pleased for you, I'm pretty confident you deserve it 
Ora, I agree with you. Afterall why start a thread without answering your own question when you do have an answer LOL ::love::


----------



## Decado (Apr 11, 2005)

I was drunk.
There had been a misstake in the preperation of the big bowl of alcohol at a rather fancy party at the university's archeological department and they served pure aquavit (40-50% alchohol) instead of mixed with sprite or whatever.
and everybody ended up on the floor (old men and women too. my professor among them). i managed to get up on my feets, get a piece of cake and stumbled into my office room. and people were having a party there (i had lended it to a friends band who were playing at the party and they were having a lot of girlfriends there). So i stepped into the room and got really confused when i saw all the people and said "my name is jonathan. i have the best cake in the world in my hand". Then i passed out falling with my back on the door knob (i had a blue mark for months from that). 
A girl helped me up laughing all the time.
We have been together for two years now.
i never found out what happened to my cake.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 11, 2005)

I met my wife on the BBS of the college I was attending at the time.  Mind you, I couldn't have any relationship with her at the time since she was 17 (I was about 22), and I wasn't too keen on being whisked away to the klink.   She was doing some sort of program with her high school where she was allowed to take classes at the college and acquire credits there.

What is funny about our encounter is that once we actually met, we realized that we had met one time before on a short "hello" basis through a mutual friend (at the time).  As time progressed (and once she wasn't jailbait ), we eventually became very best friends and then took it to the next level of dating.  We dated seriously for a long time and got engaged.  We then broke up but remained friends for about a year, only to get back together and continue where we left off.  We got married about 5 months later in 2000.  We currently have two boys (3 years and 8 months) and have been together since, and are looking forward to being together for many years to come.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 11, 2005)

Heh. Didn't want to start with my story, ora...  
Nice stories though. Which I think every single finding of the so called True Love must be.
So my turn? I was at work, and figured somehow that I could find some software for some Newtons (more specificly, for the Newton of my bf of that time)... I found some Neton related software and material, found what I wanted (apart from the software), so I was wondering for a few days if I should ask or not. I did, started a quick iChat to ask where I could find something specific, and ... chatted maybe 10 minutes, then in a few days chatted again, and again ... more and more since I enjoyed talking with him. Then one day I had a job interview, and I went to loan for an iSight from my neighbor, and I totally jumped to the roof when I figured out that he knew my neighbor - that would be normal if we were at the same continent at that point, but we were not. Then a few days and I could totally not distinguish if I was me or not (and he had far too similar day that day). Not being able to distinguish myself from him since we are far far too similar, so I tried, "at least I'm left handed" - surprise... so everything from the exact minute (6.52) to wake up when waking up around 7am to the taste in chocolate (at least 84% unless organic etc), to being left handed and as evil mindedly geeky, and even digging Linux and so on and so on and so on... well well. And he was and is even better "in real life", I just don't exist as a separate person... there are a few people that do or did know us as separate people, and they are for sure fun to see. Trying to add a Happily ever after but I don't have much bureaucratic patience.  
Who's next?


----------



## chornbe (Apr 11, 2005)

I had a crush (way back) on her sister. Sister invited me over. Met the future wife. The rest is history.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 11, 2005)

I met my wife online with AOL IM. She was in New Zealand and I was in Arizona at the time. We chatted and had phone calls for three months and decided the "make or break date" would be in San Diego California. It worked! We got married 1/1/02 and then again 2/22/02 (first one in Vegas, second at my parents house in California) and we've been happily ever after.

Yes, I do wish we had more time to date without the government stipulations, but we're both dedicated to this wonderful relationship. It's shown me that even over distance you always KNOW when you're right with someone. 

Funny thing was, and I hear this over and over again, I was ready to be alone the rest of my life and just happy with that. No more heartachethen the love of my life just appeared. Pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 12, 2005)

I can't tell - it's a secret


----------



## symphonix (Apr 12, 2005)

She came around to visit a room-mate of mine, who she knew from university. I answered the door. Our eyes met. The rest is history. ::love:: 

Very nice history actually.


----------



## Pardus (Apr 13, 2005)

I met my wife 13 years ago (damn) at a nightclub. We had mutual friends but never met. She was smokin' hot so I laid on my super smooth charm and busted out my killer dance moves... irresistible. she called me the next day and we've been inseparable since.


----------



## brianleahy (Apr 13, 2005)

I met my wife in 1987 in college.  We went to Baldwin-Wallace in Ohio.  

Only months after graduating high school, she had left her parents' home in rural Minnesota and moved - all alone, by Greyhound bus - to Ohio to attend BW.  She was sick of life in the sticks and "Got outa Dodge" at her first opportunity.

At BW, a friend of mine had the hots for her roommate, and he brought me along for a visit to their dorm room.  The romance between those two fizzled soon enough, but my wife and I have been together ever since.  

We were married in 1994.   (Yeah, took our time doing that.)

Last year we celebrated our 10th anniversary with a trip to Hawaii.


----------



## pds (Apr 13, 2005)

Gia - I had thought that his name was Newton the way you were gushing in that thread! 

I was introduced to my wife by my pastor. When we met, angels sang and heaven danced. I decided right there that I'd marry her, though she took a little convincing. 23 years later we are still singing and dancing.


----------



## quiksan (Apr 13, 2005)

i knew my wife when I was in 6th grade and she was in 4th.  her mother helped out at the school and every boy thought she was hot.  (my best friend went to their house and asked my [now] wife if her older sister [really her mom] would go out with him.  LMAO!)

Fast forward to my senior year of high school, and she and I started dating right before I graduated.  I went to college an hour away and saw her almost weekly.
we got married about 3 and a half years later. 

We've been married almost 5 years now and have 2 crazy little boys.  People think we got married too young, but we've known each other for more than half our lives.  I think that's plenty.

Anyway, I'm quite proud of my family, so here's a picture.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 13, 2005)

quiksan said:
			
		

> i knew my wife when I was in 6th grade and she was in 4th.  her mother helped out at the school and every boy thought she was hot.  (my best friend went to their house and asked my [now] wife if her older sister [really her mom] would go out with him.  LMAO!)
> 
> Fast forward to my senior year of high school, and she and I started dating right before I graduated.  I went to college an hour away and saw her almost weekly.
> we got married about 3 and a half years later.
> ...



You know this means someone is going to have to start a family pictures thread now.


----------



## quiksan (Apr 13, 2005)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> You know this means someone is going to have to start a family pictures thread now.




ha - sorry.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 14, 2005)

wow! that is amazing


----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 14, 2005)

I used to own a bar in the south of Spain  Marbella, to be exact. One night this strangely alluring Swedish woman came in and conned me out of 11 bottles of Becks (not all at once, you undertsand   ). By closing time we decided to go to the local fiesta and boogied on til' dawn. The rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## Flomac (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a similar story like quiksan's. I met my girlfriend, soon to be wife, at jury duty last year. I was sitting in the court house all alone when she comes up to me and asks me if I went to Annandale (my elementary school). I said yes and we start talking. She was my first girlfriend ever and my first kiss. We didnt see each other for ten years since we left fifth grade back in '94. I didnt think I would ever see her again. And now here we are. In love.


----------



## Miss_Lateralus (May 16, 2005)

I met my boyfriend (who I hope to marry) at high school. We clicked on so many levels straight away, but I refused to date him. He kept pursuing me and eventually I gave in. 

I am absolutely mad about him, and I can't wait to marry him (if and when he asks) we will have been together for four years in 2 months time and we're both young at 22, but I know its true love.


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 16, 2005)

Does he have good music taste too?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 16, 2005)

Allow me to introduce you our best picture thread, which you can find here:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?p=365741
We are all hardly waiting to see some more pics of our members.


----------



## Miss_Lateralus (May 16, 2005)

CaptainQuark he's really into Tool and APC too! However he's also a huge fan of the Smashing Pumpkins unlike me


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 16, 2005)

smashing pumpkins can be excellent - very proggy and slightly wierd, like tool and apc.  listen to "for Martha" on Adore. perfect prog

EDIT: wait! this isn't a music forum! sorry. but i've said it now....


----------



## Convert (May 16, 2005)

Miss_Lateralus said:
			
		

> I met my boyfriend (who I hope to marry) at high school. We clicked on so many levels straight away, but I refused to date him. He kept pursuing me and eventually I gave in.
> 
> I am absolutely mad about him, and I can't wait to marry him (if and when he asks) we will have been together for four years in 2 months time and we're both young at 22, but I know its true love.




Glad to hear 

If anyone's going to say "You're too young to marry" they're totally wrong. I don't think anyone knows the love between you and your boyfriend as well as you do.

I hope you get married.

I don't think I will marry. Life of humanitarian work is what I want, don't want to have a family, as getting killed and leaving a family behind, is the last thing I want to do.


----------



## Miss_Lateralus (May 16, 2005)

I get your point Convert thanks, on the flip side it scares me to death if I think about losing him. Does that mean you wouldn't have kids either?


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 18, 2005)

Many people say that getting married too young is a bad thing  all that commitment when you should be out travelling and having a good time, etc, etc, etc. BULLDUST! If you really love someone and marriage is the kind of arrangement that suits you both, go for it!

But hold off on the kids! They really DO cramp your style.


----------



## nixgeek (May 18, 2005)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Many people say that getting married too young is a bad thing  all that commitment when you should be out travelling and having a good time, etc, etc, etc. BULLDUST! If you really love someone and marriage is the kind of arrangement that suits you both, go for it!
> 
> But hold off on the kids! They really DO cramp your style.



I second that wholeheartedly.  

My wife and I had our first born a year after we got married.  It just kind of happened....we were trying and then decided to wait.  Yet, we were still..you know...and usually when you aren't pushing the "we have to have a baby" idea is when it happens.  ::ha:: 

Mind you, I wouldn't trade it for anything, but it is tough.  Enjoy the marriage as a couple, since that's what is important first and foremost.  It definitely helps build the foundation once you guys have developed and nurtured that relationship before having kids, otherwise it will be a strain.  Not impossible, but more difficult than if you had waited to have kids some years.


----------



## Convert (May 18, 2005)

Miss_Lateralus said:
			
		

> I get your point Convert thanks, on the flip side it scares me to death if I think about losing him. Does that mean you wouldn't have kids either?



Oh I'd love to have kids. It's just I doubt I'll find anyone to love me anyway. I would apply for adoption, but to be honest, kids would ruin my plans (aid work), it'd be horrible.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 16, 2021)

Posting on a 15 year old thread is a no-no. Pushing a Australian teen dating site is very questionable.


----------

